# Cockatiel making huffing noises?!



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

Alfie is at it again being a giant goofball. He perched on my arm and made this odd, "Huff huff" noise. It was like blowing air out of his nose. He just made the sound twice in a row. Is he hissing at me? I don't even know what a cockatiel hiss sounds like.
:grey tiel:


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Their hissing sounds a bit like a snake. Sounds like he was hissing but I didn't hear it so I can't be sure


----------



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

It's like...pretend you have fuzz in your nose, and you're trying to blow it out. That's the "huff huff" noise he's making.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Is he sneezing? Try to take a video! Sounds cute anyways lol


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

From what you're describing it sounds like hissing. It could have just been something in your environment that may have scared him


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels open their beaks wide when they hiss. If it's through his nostrils it could be sneezing, maybe.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

mine does that sometimes. i think its just him trying to blow fuzz out of his nose. when he hisses he opens his beak wide and kind of crouches down, and when he sneezes, you can see his head go forward like people do when they sneeze. 

he often does it in the mornings....maybe cockatiels are like people too in the way sometimes they need to blow their noses in the mornings


----------



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! They definitely don't seem like sneezes or hisses. I think he might be blowing the fuzz our of his nose because when he does it, I notice a tickle in my nose too.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you think it's possible it could have something to do with his breathing? If it is, he could be ill and need a check-up.


----------



## Guernica (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi! It’s been a long time since the discussion’s started but I have the same issue  when he does that, i do the same and we are repeating it several times. After that, he is bending his head to have some kisses  maybe “huff huff” means some kind of “i love you” to them  i don’t now if it is true but i love thinking in that way ^.^


----------



## Meltiel (Sep 2, 2021)

My tiel does it too and I have had him for 1 year. He seems healthy and it's almost like he's doing it for fun when he's bored. I like to sniff my cockatiels like the weirdo I am. And I think they are imitating that sound.


----------



## StoneAngela573 (11 mo ago)

I am trying to post a video of mine doing this but I don’t know how!


----------

